# Home theatre & network switch



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello,

I moved my a/v equipment away from dsl modem. I need my WD TV Live Plus and blu-ray player connected to my network. Ideally, I'd like to do it wirelessly, but I know that may be unreliable. Because of the distance, I would prefer to run at most 1 ethernet cable to my a/v equipment. My options are:


Wireless network switch
1 ethernet cable with network switch
2 ethernet cables

I've seen several wireless products at Best Buy. I hope to avoid scenerio 3. Could someone please make a recommendation for scenarios 1 and 2?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Before you dismiss option 3, take a look at monoprice. All of their pre-made network cables are rated for in-wall use. If you take the time to run some wires, buy some wall-plates, you could have a clean install that is hidden behind your equipment. Monoprice also sells mounts for the wall plate for per-existing dry wall. Best of all, it's pretty cheap.

I would NEVER recommend wireless for anything beyond digital music. It is never as fast as advertised. I don't have the latest and greatest, but currently, the wireless is connected at 55mbps. A wireless internet speed test tops out at best at 15mbps, but really usually only 10. A wired connection test between 20-30mbps. I've done a few wireless file transfers as well and they are much slower. Slower then a USB copy. I know you can buy a faster wireless router then what I have, but it is still going to be slow compared to a direct connection.

If you can't do option 3, at least do option 2, but the switch would probably cost more then the extra wire and wall plate.


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

It's only slightly more effort to run two Ethernet cables as it is one.


----------



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

jinjuku said:


> It's only slightly more effort to run two Ethernet cables as it is one.


I agree, if you were deciding to run one wire already you just gotta make sure you do both at the same time =p. Monoprice definately has a great price for many different lengths also.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Why is this even a question?

Option 2 all the way. Pick up a decent gigabit switch (~$30) and run one ethernet wire to it from your router, then plug your devices into the switch. Done.

I've used a number of Trendnet's switches with great results. Inexpensive, auto-crossover (so no need for a special uplink cable to connect to your router), lower power consumption and runs very cool, gigabit speeds.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001QUA6RA

5 ports or 8 ports for just a few bucks more. 8 ports may be overkill, but you'll feel silly if you ever have just one more thing to plug in and are out of ports. 

Edit: There is merit to running two ethernet cables as well, as they suggest, but I'd still go with a switch. Good to have a spare cable in case one goes bad.


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

There is another way: ethernet over AC power, all you need is 2 adaptor (ethernet over AC)that plug into your AC outlet and you will not have to run any wire


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

KalaniP said:


> Why is this even a question?
> 
> Option 2 all the way. Pick up a decent gigabit switch and run one ethernet wire to it from your router, then plug your devices into the switch. Done.
> 
> ...


I agree. Go with a switch and 2 wires (1 spare). It may be an incremental cost to get enough wiring to make 2 runs if you buy in bulk anyway. You may/will have other gear in the future that needs connectivity at the new location (game consoles, AVR, TV, etc.). Switches are very inexpensive.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

informel said:


> There is another way: ethernet over AC power, all you need is 2 adaptor (ethernet over AC)that plug into your AC outlet and you will not have to run any wire


Nowhere near as fast, or as reliable, as a simple direct line to a good switch.

_Some_ of those devices, in _some_ houses, work reasonably well. But they can't touch the gigabit speeds that a simple hard line offers without any complications.

And in many installations, they offer very inconsistent connections with relatively slow speed... when they work.

I consider them to be a worst case scenario, nothing left to lose, option. A true ethernet run is always going to be superior (and likely cheaper).

If there is a reason why he can't run a wire, however, I would look at those as a potentially superior alternative to wireless.


----------



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

I enjoyed reading the discussion. Thank you all for your time.


----------



## jarrod1937 (Oct 26, 2008)

Not sure if you already made your decision, but i'm all for running two cables and using a good gigabit switch (a combo of the options given). Most devices use the tcp protocol which is packet based, and a lot of data can easily be moved over a single cable. But, if you're going to run one cable you might as well run two for future proofing, cat5e (or cat6) are useful in so many ways, not just for networking.


----------

